# Avenue Plaza, New Orleans



## rsnash

Most of the reviews I've seen here for Avenue Plaza (AVP) were generally negative, mostly because it is outside the FQ. I thought I'd start a new thread specifically about it because it is my favorite TS to stay at in NOLA, and I thought I'd share why. For comparison, we have previously stayed at the Quarter House (QHS) and Hotel de L'eau Vive (HLE), and visited Hotel de la Monnaie (HLM) the last time we were there. 

After staying in or near the FQ in our first several trips to NO, we got tired of the noise and features of the FQ and not having a car (having not rented one due to difficulty parking). I called around to the various resorts and found that AVP has reasonable parking fees with valet service (I think it was $8/day the first time we stayed there and $10/day the last time... I just called so as of today it is $10/day + tax so $11.20/day). Hotel de la Monnaie has a free self parking garage, but they could not guarantee a space for every unit. The AVP valet parking is unlimited in and out and you just pull right up to the front of the hotel, so it is worth the charge to me. HLE and QHS and most other FQ TS send you to outside garages with fees around $30/day without in and out privileges, so not worth renting a car if you stay there - just take cabs. The parking issue is the main reason why we did not bother to visit/tour the other TS possibilities in NO. I called around, AVP and HLM are the only ones with free or reasonable parking.

AVP is on St. Charles St., right on the streetcar line, so even if you don't have a car, it is easy to get to places using the streetcar or the Magazine Ave bus, or a cab.

It has the nicest pool of the resorts I've visited. Still small, but larger and deeper than most of the FQ TS.

We like to have a king sized bed. Most NO TS resorts only have queen sized beds. To get a king sized bed at AVP, you have to take an Efficiency. It is like a nice sized hotel room with a kitchenette (large fridge, microwave, electric burners, no oven). The 1 BR only has a queen in the small bedroom and also has a small LR w/sleeper couch and same kitchenette. We generally only make breakfast in the room, so the kitchenette is enough for us. Also, we go as a couple, no kids, so the E is big enough for us.

I like the quieter, lower GD, location of AVP. I just don't want to stay in the FQ anymore. Last time we were in NO, we only went to the FQ twice, once on streetcar run to Cafe du Monde, another time we drove and paid to park, for a restaurant we wanted to try.

Conclusion:  if you need lots of room because you're going with kids or another couple, then don't stay at AVP. But, if you like a quieter area, want a decent pool, you've been to NO before (most first timers feel they must stay in the FQ), and are just a couple, then I highly recommend AVP.


----------



## cissy

Thanks for this post.  I'm hoping to visit NO for Jazzfest, and wondered which locations would be quieter than the FQ, and also on the streetcar line.  Have the units been refurbished recently?  Any idea about how far or how long it will take to get to the fest from there?


----------



## rsnash

I don't know when the last refurbishment was, I don't own there. In fact it is now a Wyndham property and had a lot of work done to the public spaces since the Katrina damage (it was closed for at least six months after Katrina, due to basement flooding). Which reminds me, it has a much nicer lobby area than most of the FQ TSs, including a computer room, in case you don't bring your laptop. 

So, you'll have to call on refurbishment. I would say the place doesn't feel brand spanking new, but it isn't run down either. 

Oh, I forgot about laundry - there's a set of washer/dryer on every other floor if I remember correctly. I don't recall if they supplied detergent. I think I brought some in a baggie from home.

As for Jazz fest, I haven't been to the festival itself, but I've been to restaurants near the grounds, it's not too far a drive (10 min?), but you wouldn't walk there.

_PS - Cissy - I love Ocean Pointe, we've stayed there twice. I'm looking forward to the new Marriott they're building on the north end of Singer Island._


----------



## Fern Modena

I'd say your experience, while good for you, is atypical for most people who visit New Orleans for pleasure (not business).  Most tourists *want to* visit the French Quarter, in fact want to spend most of their visit there.  By your own admission you only visited the FQ twice in a week.  

I personally like Hotel de la Monnaie if I am going to have an auto.  I've never had problems finding a parking space.  Its also close to the Riverfront Streetcar, and a quick transfer to the Canal Streetcar if you don't feel like walking.  The French Market is walking distance as are all the restaurants and clubs of Frenchmens' Street.

I like having a car because we've been to New Orleans many times and spend part of several days outside the French Quarter.  If I wasn't going to have a car I'd stay at the Quarter House.  

Fern


----------



## rsnash

Fern Modena said:


> By your own admission you only visited the FQ twice in a week.


 yes, but it was our 6th visit to NO. As I said, in my conclusion, most first timers want to stay in the FQ. And there are A LOT of really good restaurants not in the FQ, most of the better ones, actually.


----------



## rsnash

Just wanted to add an update that all the bathrooms have been redone at Avenue Plaza. They are still small, but much nicer than they used to be.


----------



## chapjim

Personally, I think the French Quarter gets a bum rap on the noise thing.  I think the location of a facility is less important than the location within a facility.  So far as I know, there are no timeshares on Bourbon Street, just hotels.

We've stayed in three different units at Quarter House.  One, a 2BR unit where we stay Thanksgiving Weeks, fronts on Rue Chartres.  The living area has windows overlooking Chartres but the bedrooms have two or three brick walls between them and the street.  Another backs to the alley where garbage trucks visit every morning about 6:30AM.  The noise lasts for a few minutes then stops.  (At my age, I probably need to get up about then for natural reasons anyway, if you catch my drift!)  The third was a completely interior unit overlooking a very small courtyard off the main courtyard.  No noise whatsoever that could be attributed to being in the French Quarter.

We've stayed in Mardi Gras Manor on Governor Nicholls, in the residential side of the French Quarter.  It is dead quiet but quite a walk from FQ restaurants and entertainment (but closer to the French Market and places the other side of Esplanade).

Club La Pension on Decatur just off Canal is like Quarter House.  Some units noisier than others.  We stayed in one unit that overlooked the little street between CLP and the Marriott.  Taxis used that street as a staging area and the drivers maintained a lively conversation most of the time.

For the life of me, I can't imagine why someone would drive from Avenue Plaza to the French Quarter to go to a restaurant.  Well, yes I can.  A vehicle specially configured to take a wheelchair or something like that.  But, if that's the case, being in the Garden District would be a major disadvantage.


----------



## chapjim

rsnash said:


> yes, but it was our 6th visit to NO. As I said, in my conclusion, most first timers want to stay in the FQ. And there are A LOT of really good restaurants not in the FQ, most of the better ones, actually.



I would not limit the desire to stay in the FQ to first timers.  Some may tire of the French Quarter and look to stay somewhere else -- the Warehouse District, the Garden District, or places near Faubourg-Marigny.  But, the French Quarter is still a significant part of why most people come to N.O. for non-business/non-convention reasons.

Concur that many good restaurants are not in the French Quarter.  But, many are.  And, where are the others?  Are they concentrated in some other area?  Is there a timeshare resort near most of them?  Any of them?  Is there some place in the city that is a better place to start from to get to these restaurants?  Same goes for entertainment, however you choose to define the term, and other popular spots like Jackson Square, the Riverfront, the French Market, Harrah's.  These are the reasons people come to New Orleans and why people like to stay in the French Quarter, even though they've been to N.O. way more than six times.


----------



## tombo

Everything being equal I would rather stay in the French Quarter. I can walk to everything, back to the room to take a break, and then head out again. As I get older staying outside the Quarter is not a deal breaker like it used to be. I can take a cab or ride the trolley from the room to the quarter and back. During good weather we will now spend the days at the french Market, Jackson Square, walk down Bourbon, etc. We eat  lunch, sightsee, shop, eat supper and it is back to the room. No more partying until daylight on Bourbon at my age.

I do not hate the nights on bourbon and will still go there if I am with guy friends, but my wife hates it and will only do Bourbon during the day or early evening hours. When we were young enough to party on Bourbon there was no flashing for beads. Beads for B00b$ isn't just during  Mardis Gras, it is now year round ( I am not offended lol). My wife used to tolerate  the drunks, THE SMELL (even I gag on occasion) , the Strip joints,  the thugs, the hookers, the  fights, the pickpockets, etc, etc, on Bourbon Street in her younger years, but now those things make her not enjoy the quarter late nights. When I was younger partying on Bourbon Streer all night was the only reason to go to New Orleans. As I have gotten older the Bourbon Street scene has become the reason to be back in the room before 9:30 watching TV and getting ready to go to sleep.

I have been going to NO for decades and still love it, the difference is now I love NO for different reasons. When I was younger I would have to stay in the Quarter when I travelled to NO because I was going to spend every waking hour on Bourbon and I definetelly was not driving back to my room. Now the Quarter is nice but not the reason for the trip. 

From a room in the Garden district I can travel to many great restaurants like Commander's Palace, ride the trolley tothe Zoo, take a walking tour of the historic homes, walk the nice neighborhoods, drive through the giant Oaks covering the streets, ride the trolley to local parks where people throw frisbees, picnic, and walk their pets. From the old days where I spent 100% of my time in the Quarter it has changed to probably 60% to 70% in the Quarter, the other 30% to 40% elsewhere. 

I still love to stay in the Quarter but will not hesitate to stay in the Garden District. If you are under 40 years old and/or making your first trip to New Orleans the French Quarter should be your one and only choice for accomodations IMO.


----------



## ronparise

There are lots of good reasons for staying at Avenue Plaza as have been outlined in this thread, and lots of good reasons for staying at other places. Moat of the reasons laid out here seem to deal with the location. No one has mentioned the heated swimming pool or the haunted house on the property. and no one has mentioned the reasons for or against owning here

One is its big..most of the timeshares in New Orleans are fairly small (40-60 units)..some very small. (5-15)..Avevenue Plaza has over 250 units, so if you own here, except for the event weeks, its easy to get a reservation. Also parking is cheap, and mf (at least for the studios) is reasonable

But for me the biggest reason to own here has to do with the flexible ownership. My weeks are floating weeks. and they float over the whole year, (except 5 event weeks).  I can reserve a week, or just a 3 or 4 day stay, and the split weeks allow check in any day. I also get a "right to use" week.for another maintenance fee.. This right to use week can also be split.

So one ownership can give me 4 weekends in New Orleans.....also the split weeks can overlap so I can bring friends, and we can each have a room of our own Or I can rent one to pay my mf, and stay for free when I go

I know that there are newer resorts, and better located resorts, and , I know the mf is cheaper at some, and there are better facilities at others, but I dont think that there is anyplace that offers the combination of benefits you get with an ownership at Avenue Plaza...I plan on buying another several weeks there this year. and with any luck Ill find a Jazz fest event week.


----------



## Egret1986

*Tombo and Ron, your personal opinions please and anyone else that wants to chime in*



tombo said:


> Everything being equal I would rather stay in the French Quarter. I can walk to everything, back to the room to take a break, and then head out again. As I get older staying outside the Quarter is not a deal breaker like it used to be. I can take a cab or ride the trolley from the room to the quarter and back. During good weather we will now spend the days at the french Market, Jackson Square, walk down Bourbon, etc. We eat  lunch, sightsee, shop, eat supper and it is back to the room. No more partying until daylight on Bourbon at my age.
> 
> I do not hate the nights on bourbon and will still go there if I am with guy friends, but my wife hates it and will only do Bourbon during the day or early evening hours. When we were young enough to party on Bourbon there was no flashing for beads. Beads for B00b$ isn't just during  Mardis Gras, it is now year round ( I am not offended lol). My wife used to tolerate  the drunks, THE SMELL (even I gag on occasion) , the Strip joints,  the thugs, the hookers, the  fights, the pickpockets, etc, etc, on Bourbon Street in her younger years, but now those things make her not enjoy the quarter late nights. When I was younger partying on Bourbon Streer all night was the only reason to go to New Orleans. As I have gotten older the Bourbon Street scene has become the reason to be back in the room before 9:30 watching TV and getting ready to go to sleep.
> 
> I have been going to NO for decades and still love it, the difference is now I love NO for different reasons. When I was younger I would have to stay in the Quarter when I travelled to NO because I was going to spend every waking hour on Bourbon and I definetelly was not driving back to my room. Now the Quarter is nice but not the reason for the trip.
> 
> From a room in the Garden district I can travel to many great restaurants like Commander's Palace, ride the trolley tothe Zoo, take a walking tour of the historic homes, walk the nice neighborhoods, drive through the giant Oaks covering the streets, ride the trolley to local parks where people throw frisbees, picnic, and walk their pets. From the old days where I spent 100% of my time in the Quarter it has changed to probably 60% to 70% in the Quarter, the other 30% to 40% elsewhere.
> 
> I still love to stay in the Quarter but will not hesitate to stay in the Garden District. If you are under 40 years old and/or making your first trip to New Orleans the French Quarter should be your one and only choice for accomodations IMO.



I have never been to New Orleans.  My husband went once for business about 25 years ago and enjoyed himself immensely.

We're in our early 50's and no longer participate in the party scene.  We have the opportunity to stay at Avenue Plaza in a 1BR the week of Fat Tuesday next year or rent the week out.  

Probably need to make the decision very soon (airfares).  We would really love to go to New Orleans.  Going during this week will mean lots of crowds and craziness, more so than during other times.  But it will also give us the opportunity to experience Mardi Gras!  I don't really feel like I have to be in the French Quarter, but then, I've never been so what do I know (except what I've read on this thread and others).  I feel like since this resort is on the streetcar line that using this transportation to go into the French Quarter for the day a couple of times during our stay would suffice since there's lots of other area to explore.




ronparise said:


> There are lots of good reasons for staying at Avenue Plaza as have been outlined in this thread, and lots of good reasons for staying at other places. Moat of the reasons laid out here seem to deal with the location. No one has mentioned the heated swimming pool or the haunted house on the property. and no one has mentioned the reasons for or against owning here
> 
> ....... Also parking is cheap, and mf (at least for the studios) is reasonable



Ron, you've always had great things to say about this timeshare.  I can appreciate everything you said about the benefits of owning here.  Right now, I'm mostly interested in determining whether to use the week this year to go during Fat Tuesday week (for a first time visit) or rent the week out and plan to go during a different time.  I've got the feeling that if we're going to go, why not experience it during Mardi Gras, right?!  But I really don't know.

Since parking is cheap, should we rent a car for our stay?  Would you rent one for the full seven days?  

I don't know a whole lot about New Orleans or Mardi Gras, and if we decide to go in February I'll need to start reading up on all of it and planning for it. 

Go for the week and take it all in with all the extra crowds and experience Mardi Gras?  Or rent the week out and go during a non-Mardi Gras time?

As in this thread, folks have different opinions on everything, and I would love to hear some opinions from folks that know the area or have gone there for vacations, especially during Mardi Gras.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## ronparise

A couple of stories

I just rented to a New Orleans native  that wanted a place where he could stay with wife and 2 kids, for Mardi Gras and not have to put up with the French Quarter, Many of the Mardi Gras Parades pass right in front of the building. Families set up on St Charles Ave to watch the parades

Paco, another Tugger  also owns here and has posted that its the right place for old guy like himself (sorry Paco, but we are) to enjoy New Orleans.

I rented 22 units here for the BCS football game (college championship game) this past January. I was in close communication with the guest services manager leading up to the game, and told her I was worried about my guests, mostly Alabama fans, doing damage. (that I would have to pay for) She told me in no uncertain terms, that "we dont have trouble here" and they didnt.  For Mardi Gras they dont allow you upstairs without an armband, and they limit these to 4 to a room.

Mardi Gras can be a wild time, but this place is more of a family place than the French Quarter. I would go and enjoy it


----------



## Egret1986

*Thanks, Ron, for your input!*



ronparise said:


> A couple of stories
> 
> I just rented to a New Orleans native  that wanted a place where he could stay with wife and 2 kids, for Mardi Gras and not have to put up with the French Quarter, Many of the Mardi Gras Parades pass right in front of the building. Families set up on St Charles Ave to watch the parades
> 
> Paco, another Tugger  also owns here and has posted that its the right place for old guy like himself (sorry Paco, but we are) to enjoy New Orleans.
> 
> I rented 22 units here for the BCS football game (college championship game) this past January. I was in close communication with the guest services manager leading up to the game, and told her I was worried about my guests, mostly Alabama fans, doing damage. (that I would have to pay for) She told me in no uncertain terms, that "we dont have trouble here" and they didnt.  For Mardi Gras they dont allow you upstairs without an armband, and they limit these to 4 to a room.
> 
> Mardi Gras can be a wild time, but this place is more of a family place than the French Quarter. I would go and enjoy it



After reading several pages of TripAdvisor reviews and another thread on TUG, how could I not take this opportunity that has been laid before me.   I think the Garden District and the Avenue Plaza are the perfect fit for folks like us.  I was really impressed with all the great reviews on TripAdvisor. 

The armbands are a great benefit, I believe.  One person on TA complained about the resort using the armbands and their guests having to purchase them when they visited.  

I also enjoyed all the pics on TA of the rooms, courtyard, pool and hot tub!  I'm stoked!  

Incidentally, I will soon be an owner at this resort.  I did a Buy-It-Now on eBay last night.  I couldn't pass it up when it included Mardi Gras for 2013.  Fantastic price and no closing or transfer costs!  Whoopee!


----------



## ronparise

Congrats on that  ebay sale....can you tell me the ebay item number? so I can see what I missed 

Once you own your week here, ask me for the reservation "rules" . Its easy to miss some real opportunities if you dont know the ins and outs at this place.. Also be sure to pay your fees on time and make your reservations early. Because everything floats here and because they allow split weeks and bonus weeks its possible that if you wait too long you will be shut out..ie no rooms for you

regarding armbands: they will give you up to 4 per room when you check in, depending on the number in your party. You can buy up to 4 more (last years price was $20 a day) These are for guests you might have, so they can visit you in your room and more importantly have a place to pee when you are watching a parade with them. . There are locals  that will rent a room for Mardi Gras just so they have a toilet to use ...Heres a song thats played on the radio stations in New Orleans around Mardi Gras ...it will give you an idea of what Im talking about

Last I checked the hot tub was out of commission, hopefully its back in service now, 

Laissez les bons temps rouler





Egret1986 said:


> After reading several pages of TripAdvisor reviews and another thread on TUG, how could I not take this opportunity that has been laid before me.   I think the Garden District and the Avenue Plaza are the perfect fit for folks like us.  I was really impressed with all the great reviews on TripAdvisor.
> 
> The armbands are a great benefit, I believe.  One person on TA complained about the resort using the armbands and their guests having to purchase them when they visited.
> 
> I also enjoyed all the pics on TA of the rooms, courtyard, pool and hot tub!  I'm stoked!
> 
> Incidentally, I will soon be an owner at this resort.  I did a Buy-It-Now on eBay last night.  I couldn't pass it up when it included Mardi Gras for 2013.  Fantastic price and no closing or transfer costs!  Whoopee!


----------



## Carol C

Glad a TUGger got that one...I saw it and had to hold myself back, LOL. Maybe we'll have a TUG gathering in NOLA one day...with Ron hosting of course! 




Egret1986 said:


> After reading several pages of TripAdvisor reviews and another thread on TUG, how could I not take this opportunity that has been laid before me.   I think the Garden District and the Avenue Plaza are the perfect fit for folks like us.  I was really impressed with all the great reviews on TripAdvisor.
> 
> The armbands are a great benefit, I believe.  One person on TA complained about the resort using the armbands and their guests having to purchase them when they visited.
> 
> I also enjoyed all the pics on TA of the rooms, courtyard, pool and hot tub!  I'm stoked!
> 
> Incidentally, I will soon be an owner at this resort.  I did a Buy-It-Now on eBay last night.  I couldn't pass it up when it included Mardi Gras for 2013.  Fantastic price and no closing or transfer costs!  Whoopee!


----------



## ronparise

Egret1986 said:


> After reading several pages of TripAdvisor reviews and another thread on TUG, how could I not take this opportunity that has been laid before me.   I think the Garden District and the Avenue Plaza are the perfect fit for folks like us.  I was really impressed with all the great reviews on TripAdvisor.
> 
> The armbands are a great benefit, I believe.  One person on TA complained about the resort using the armbands and their guests having to purchase them when they visited.
> 
> I also enjoyed all the pics on TA of the rooms, courtyard, pool and hot tub!  I'm stoked!
> 
> Incidentally, I will soon be an owner at this resort.  I did a Buy-It-Now on eBay last night.  I couldn't pass it up when it included Mardi Gras for 2013.  Fantastic price and no closing or transfer costs!  Whoopee!



If this was the listing 370669460886  

I dont think you get Mardi Gras for 2013, This is a week 6...Week 9 is the Mardi Gras event week. Almost everything here is a floating week. They are deeded as a specific week and unit, but they float over the entire year except Mardi Gras, the week before Mardi Gras, The two weeks of Jazz fest and Sugar Bowl. Week 9 is the specified mardi Gras event week, Whenever Mardi Gras falls on the calender (next year week 6) Week 9 owners get Mardi Gras week

Thats one of the "rules" at this place. Week 9 owners are the only ones that can make a reservation for Mardi Gras week


----------



## Egret1986

*I am very happy with this wk 6.  I don't know much about Mardi Gras or NOLA*



ronparise said:


> If this was the listing 370669460886
> 
> I dont think you get Mardi Gras for 2013, This is a week 6...Week 9 is the Mardi Gras event week
> 
> Thats one of the "rules" at this place. Week 9 owners are the only ones that can make a reservation for Mardi gras week



Still researching and looking forward to it.  I can't find anything on week 9, but doesn't matter since I won't be there then.  Looks like a lot will be happening during week 6 including parades and Fat Tuesday.


----------



## Egret1986

*I'm glad it was me!*



Carol C said:


> Glad a TUGger got that one...I saw it and had to hold myself back, LOL. Maybe we'll have a TUG gathering in NOLA one day...with Ron hosting of course!



I had done a Buy-It-Now on a week 11 at the resort a couple of months ago and was excited about that week.  It was listed as a 1BR, but turned out to be a studio, so I cancelled.  So when I saw this one, I started researching the week hoping no one would buy it before I checked things out on it.  I figured if they did, it wasn't meant to be.  They didn't and I can't wait to go!


----------



## ronparise

Egret1986 said:


> Still researching and looking forward to it.  I can't find anything on week 9, but doesn't matter since I won't be there then.  Looks like a lot will be happening during week 6 including parades and Fat Tuesday.



Yes if you look at the calendar, Mardi Gras is in week 6  but you missed my point... week 6 owners cant make a reservation for Mardi gras.

If Im right you will not be able to make a reservation for Mardi Gras next year or any year with a week six ownership.

Only the Mardi Gras Event Week owners can book Mardi Gras...and unfortunately thats not you. I will be happy to make a conference call with you to discuss this with the reservations desk so you can know what you are buying before you buy it


----------



## ronparise

Egret1986 said:


> I had done a Buy-It-Now on a week 11 at the resort a couple of months ago and was excited about that week.  It was listed as a 1BR, but turned out to be a studio, so I cancelled.  So when I saw this one, I started researching the week hoping no one would buy it before I checked things out on it.  I figured if they did, it wasn't meant to be.  They didn't and I can't wait to go!



In my opinion the studios are the better deal they sleep 4 just like the one bedrooms, but the mf is 502 vs 644


----------



## SOS8260456

ronparise said:


> You missed my point... If Im right you will not be able to make a reservation for Mardi Gras next year or any year with a week six ownership



I think they need to read my question on that other thread about what happens when Mardi Gras falls on a week other than week 9.  

So if Mardi Gras falls on their week 6 next year, they will actually have to go week 9....

This is a prime example of how complicated due diligence can be.  

When we first got into timesharing we learned by trial and error, but back then, it was very easy to resell our "mistakes" for what we paid or even for a profit.  We started buying resale from the start and only did some developer purchases later on after much much research and debating (ie ending up with Wyndham VIP).

These days it is much more difficult to get rid of any "mistakes".


----------



## csxjohn

ronparise said:


> If this was the listing 370669460886
> 
> I dont think you get Mardi Gras for 2013, This is a week 6...Week 9 is the Mardi Gras event week. Almost everything here is a floating week. They are deeded as a specific week and unit, but they float over the entire year except Mardi Gras, the week before Mardi Gras, The two weeks of Jazz fest and Sugar Bowl. Week 9 is the specified mardi Gras event week, Whenever Mardi Gras falls on the calender (next year week 6) Week 9 owners get Mardi Gras week
> 
> Thats one of the "rules" at this place. Week 9 owners are the only ones that can make a reservation for Mardi Gras week



This is where eBay gets a little crazy.  The ad says nothing about floating and states a fixed unit and fixed week.  That doesn't make it so but I call the resorts when looking on eBay to see if what the ads say is what is really true.


----------



## ronparise

csxjohn said:


> This is where eBay gets a little crazy.  The ad says nothing about floating and states a fixed unit and fixed week.  That doesn't make it so but I call the resorts when looking on eBay to see if what the ads say is what is really true.



What this ad said is true...as far as it goes. The week is deeded as a specific unit and week. I have several estopples  for some of the weeks I own here and although its clear on them what week and unit is being sold and that there are no past due fees; how the ownership works is not included

There is no way that the ebay seller would know unless the original owner told them. and unless they tried to make a Mardi Gras, or Jazz Fest or Sugar Bowl reservation, sometime in their ownership, they wouldnt know either

Calling the resort might help, but unless you ask the right questions you wont get the answers you need. And the reservations desk wont talk to you unless you own here


----------



## Egret1986

*Yes, I misunderstood what you were referring to about the week 6*



ronparise said:


> Yes if you look at the calendar, Mardi Gras is in week 6  but you missed my point... week 6 owners cant make a reservation for Mardi gras.
> 
> If Im right you will not be able to make a reservation for Mardi Gras next year or any year with a week six ownership.
> 
> Only the Mardi Gras Event Week owners can book Mardi Gras...and unfortunately thats not you. I will be happy to make a conference call with you to discuss this with the reservations desk so you can know what you are buying before you buy it



I was aware that I wouldn't get "Mardi Gras" week every year.  That's not a biggie for me.  I have my reasoning why this week is perfect for me, being a fixed week and for this time frame of the year.  I really don't care for floating weeks.  The fact that the first use fell on the week of Mardi Gras was just a huge bonus, combined with the price and no closing or transfer costs.

But THANK YOU SO MUCH  for offering up the opportunity to do a conference call.  I appreciate that.  I'm giddy with excitement about this trip and the resort. 

You're the one that brought attention to this resort for me.  Thanks!


----------



## Egret1986

*This is fixed week 6.  I knew going in that I wouldn't get MG every year*



SOS8260456 said:


> I think they need to read my question on that other thread about what happens when Mardi Gras falls on a week other than week 9.
> 
> So if Mardi Gras falls on their week 6 next year, they will actually have to go week 9....
> 
> This is a prime example of how complicated due diligence can be.
> 
> When we first got into timesharing we learned by trial and error, but back then, it was very easy to resell our "mistakes" for what we paid or even for a profit.  We started buying resale from the start and only did some developer purchases later on after much much research and debating (ie ending up with Wyndham VIP).
> 
> These days it is much more difficult to get rid of any "mistakes".



I have researched this resort a bit and have spoke with the resort a couple of times, and still did not have the "right" information.  Then I did not understand what was being said to me by Ron.  

I think I get it now.  Thanks every one!


----------



## Egret1986

*Thanks, Tracey; I think you finally broke through the plexiglass*



ronparise said:


> What this ad said is true...as far as it goes. The week is deeded as a specific unit and week. I have several estopples  for some of the weeks I own here and although its clear on them what week and unit is being sold and that there are no past due fees; how the ownership works is not included
> 
> There is no way that the ebay seller would know unless the original owner told them. and unless they tried to make a Mardi Gras, or Jazz Fest or Sugar Bowl reservation, sometime in their ownership, they wouldnt know either
> 
> Calling the resort might help, but unless you ask the right questions you wont get the answers you need. And the reservations desk wont talk to you unless you own here



Ron, someone just PM'd me and broke your post down to give me understanding of what you were trying to tell me.  According to her, even though I have a deeded week 6, which happens to fall on Mardi Gras week in 2013; I won't have use of it because those automatically go to Event Week 9 owners.  No how, no way I'm going to Mardi Gras in 2013.  I know, I know; that's what you said; but for some reason it didn't penetrate.  Upon providing my info to this seller, I told him that I wanted a reservation made since I needed to be assured of the date.  I guess that ain't gonna happen.  Oh, well; easy come, easy go.


----------



## VivianLynne

Egret1986 said:


> I have researched this resort a bit and have spoke with the resort a couple of times, and still did not have the "right" information.  Then I did not understand what was being said to me by Ron.
> 
> I think I get it now.  Thanks every one!



It is "THICK" as a brick. 

And you can't help it in your old age in your 50's?


----------



## ronparise

VivianLynne said:


> It is "THICK" as a brick.
> 
> And you can't help it in your old age in your 50's?




And Clear as Mud


The first week I bought here came with the assurance from the seller that I could make a reservation for Mardi Gras every year...She was wrong. and so was I 

But I learned from that mistake. and I learned about the other neat features of this ownership. and found that there are other good reasons to own here,

1) "Split weeks":  I can make a 3 night reservation and a 4 night reservation with the same week. They can both be on weekends and they can be on the same weekend. Which means I can go to the Essence Festival and the French Quarter fest or the Voodoo Fest and a Saints game, with the same one week ownership. or even all 4 (keep reading to see how)



2) "Right to use weeks" with each week you own you get the right to use another week (just pay another mf) ....and if you own a studio like I do you can use your right to use week for a one bedroom if you like, or another studio. What some owners do here is to rent their own week at a profit, and use the profit to pay for a right to use week for themselves...ie free vacations. or since there are only one bedrooms and studios here I could reserve my studio and use my right to use week for a one bedroom , effectively creating a two bedroom unit....

The right to use week is like owning a second week that you dont have to pay for unless you use it...


If you want Mardi Gras for future years (its too late for 2013 unlesss you get lucky) your best bet is to buy Wyndham points deeded  at La Belle Maison or Worldmark credits (Worldmark owns 63 units at Avenue Plaza) and be at your computer 13 months in advance to make the reservation. Or look into BlueGreen points. Bluegreen just took over Club La Pension and you may be able to use blueGreen points to make a Mardi Gras reservation...Im not sure


----------



## Egret1986

*I got the document today from Resort Closings from Wyndham*



ronparise said:


> I will be happy to make a conference call with you to discuss this with the reservations desk so you can know what you are buying before you buy it



If you're still willing to make that conference call with me, I would really, really appreciate it.

I'm going to email you also.  You have no idea how much I appreciate that you brought this to my attention.


----------



## Egret1986

*The folks at the closing company are about done with me*



ronparise said:


> If this was the listing 370669460886
> 
> I dont think you get Mardi Gras for 2013, This is a week 6...Week 9 is the Mardi Gras event week. Almost everything here is a floating week. They are deeded as a specific week and unit, but they float over the entire year except Mardi Gras, the week before Mardi Gras, The two weeks of Jazz fest and Sugar Bowl. Week 9 is the specified mardi Gras event week, Whenever Mardi Gras falls on the calender (next year week 6) Week 9 owners get Mardi Gras week
> 
> Thats one of the "rules" at this place. Week 9 owners are the only ones that can make a reservation for Mardi Gras week



I'm driving the closing company crazy now that I have driven myself crazy.  I have the document from Wyndham verifying that this is a "fixed" week 6, annual use with a Friday check-in.  It does not state that it is a floating ownership and is only deeded as week 6.  I can tell the closing agent, while still remaining professional, is about at the end of her rope with me.

I have to believe, at this point, after seeing the document from Wyndham that this is indeed a fixed week 6 and, in that case, that I will have use of Mardi Gras week this year.  

Ron, I emailed you about that conference call with reservations, but I think the verification from Wyndham that this is a fixed week 6 is enough for me to move forward.  If I'm left flapping in the breeze, then it's not like you didn't try to save me.  Thank you.


----------



## csxjohn

Egret1986 said:


> I have to believe, at this point, after seeing the document from Wyndham that this is indeed a fixed week 6 and, in that case, that I will have use of Mardi Gras week this year.
> 
> Ron, I emailed you about that conference call with reservations, but I think the verification from Wyndham that this is a fixed week 6 is enough for me to move forward.  If I'm left flapping in the breeze, then it's not like you didn't try to save me.  Thank you.



Why not make the phone call with Ron's help before you finalize the deal??

If you're right, no harm done, if you're wrong you can avoid a mistake before you make it.  It seems so easy to me to just make the call.


----------



## ronparise

csxjohn said:


> Why not make the phone call with Ron's help before you finalize the deal??
> 
> If you're right, no harm done, if you're wrong you can avoid a mistake before you make it.  It seems so easy to me to just make the call.



I just called the reservations guys (800-225-3522).  Tyler tells me that there are no fixed weeks at Avenue Plaza everything floats over the whole year with the exception of 5 "black out" special event  weeks

1) Mardi Gras; Week 9 was sold as the designated Mardi Gras week and whenever Mardi Gras falls on the calendar, week 9 owners are the only ones that can make a reservation

2) Lundi Gras;  (the week before Mardi Gras) Week 8 was sold as the designated Lundi Gras event Week

3) Jazz Fest week 1; Week 17 was sold as the designated Jazz Fest week 1 event week

4) Jazz Fest week 2; Week 18 was sold as the designated Jazz fest week 2 event week

5) Sugar Bowl; Week 52 was sold as the designated Sugar Bowl event week


Week 6 unfortunately will not get you mardi gras even if mardi gras is in week 6...Tyler said to call and they would confirm the rules here for you.. I think everyone on that desk knows who I am so let them know I said to call.


----------



## Egret1986

*Great, Ron!  I love dropping names and having names to drop them on!*



ronparise said:


> I just called the reservations guys (800-225-3522).  Tyler tells me that there are no fixed weeks at Avenue Plaza everything floats over the whole year with the exception of 5 "black out" special event  weeks
> 
> 1) Mardi Gras; Week 9 was sold as the designated Mardi Gras week and whenever Mardi Gras falls on the calendar, week 9 owners are the only ones that can make a reservation
> 
> 2) Lundi Gras;  (the week before Mardi Gras) Week 8 was sold as the designated Lundi Gras event Week
> 
> 3) Jazz Fest week 1; Week 17 was sold as the designated Jazz Fest week 1 event week
> 
> 4) Jazz Fest week 2; Week 18 was sold as the designated Jazz fest week 2 event week
> 
> 5) Sugar Bowl; Week 52 was sold as the designated Sugar Bowl event week
> 
> 
> Week 6 unfortunately will not get you mardi gras even if mardi gras is in week 6...Tyler said to call and they would confirm the rules here for you.. I think everyone on that desk knows who I am so let them know I said to call.



I wonder why the document from Wyndham Owner Services specifically states "fixed" week 6?  

Ron, you're a gem for taking the time to help a fellow Tugger out.


----------



## ace2000

I think the next time I stay at the Wyndham Avenue, I'm going to mention that I know Ron Parise... 

What do you think, think that's worth something extra?


----------



## Egret1986

*It was very easy to make the call.*



csxjohn said:


> Why not make the phone call with Ron's help before you finalize the deal??
> 
> If you're right, no harm done, if you're wrong you can avoid a mistake before you make it.  It seems so easy to me to just make the call.



The call confirmed everything that Ron said.  Too bad for me.  I was very excited about this resort.  But, alas, I do not like float weeks and having to make reservations.  Not sure why, but I have an aversion to it.



ronparise said:


> I just called the reservations guys (800-225-3522).  Tyler tells me that there are no fixed weeks at Avenue Plaza everything floats over the whole year with the exception of 5 "black out" special event  weeks
> 
> Week 6 unfortunately will not get you mardi gras even if mardi gras is in week 6...Tyler said to call and they would confirm the rules here for you.. I think everyone on that desk knows who I am so let them know I said to call.



You were right, Ron; they all know you and love you! I believe her name was Bert I spoke with today, agreed you were very knowledgeable about Avenue Plaza and its inner-workings.

I appreciate your patience and persistence.  I wanted to believe otherwise and the Wyndham document seemed to confirm things.  I'm not going to Mardi Gras and I'm not going to be an owner at Avenue Plaza, but that's okay.  I didn't know how I was going to fit in all the vacations planned for 2013 and this one, too.  

Whew, that pressure's off. 

I can't thank you enough.


----------



## ronparise

Egret1986 said:


> The call confirmed everything that Ron said.  Too bad for me.  I was very excited about this resort.  But, alas, I do not like float weeks and having to make reservations.  Not sure why, but I have an aversion to it.
> 
> 
> 
> You were right, Ron; they all know you and love you! I believe her name was Bert I spoke with today, agreed you were very knowledgeable about Avenue Plaza and its inner-workings.
> 
> I appreciate your patience and persistence.  I wanted to believe otherwise and the Wyndham document seemed to confirm things.  I'm not going to Mardi Gras and I'm not going to be an owner at Avenue Plaza, but that's okay.  I didn't know how I was going to fit in all the vacations planned for 2013 and this one, too.
> 
> Whew, that pressure's off.
> 
> I can't thank you enough.



You're Welcome

I tend to spout off and act like a know it all sometimes, but I dont know how else to act when I do know something.

Im sorry you didnt get what you wanted and had hoped for, but Im glad you found out now, rather than after you own it and are faced with a maintenance fee bill for something that wont work for your purposes

This place is not unique when it comes to floating weeks. Im buying 2 fixed week at a resort in Hawaii now, where the seller owns weeks 17 and 19. They are specifically deeded as 17 and 19, no mention on the deed or estopple about floating. The way I learned is that it seemed strange that this guy owned 17 and 19. I mean what did he do for the week in between, sleep on the beach??  I learned they float..Some years ago the board changed the rules to make things float.

At Avenue Plaza if you go to the Orleans County Courthouse to the Notarial Archives and pull the records for Avenue Plaza from when the place was converted from a hotel to a timeshare you will see the "floating use rules" The deeded week and unit is for inventory purposes only.

I like floating weeks  but you are right to be careful with them. It is possible, especially at sold out properties like this one, to come up short at the end of the year...pay your maintenance fees, but no vacancies.


----------



## csxjohn

Egret1986 said:


> ...
> Whew, that pressure's off...



I'm also glad you saw the light and got out of an ownership that would not work the way you thought it would.

This is an excellent example of how one tugger (Ron) was able to really help another(you).

The way you saw and heard what you wanted to is how  developer timeshare sales people can trick unsuspecting guests into spending tens of thousands of dollars for things that sometimes sell for $1.


----------



## Egret1986

*John Kushman at DonateForACause refunded my $19 and cancelled the transaction*

I've bought a few timeshares over the last few years from this Group.  I had signed the docs and paid for the timeshare before Ron posted about the non-use of week 6 for Mardi Gras.  

I started the email dialogue over the weekend regarding the usage and sent several emails back and forth to the escrow agent yesterday, who had sent me the document from Wyndham.  

After Ron was kind enough to call Reservations and confirm what he already knew about this ownership and posted it here on TUG, I emailed John that I had talked to Wyndham on the encouragement of a fellow TUG member and Avenue Plaza owner, and it was confirmed that the ownership was a float week.  John immediately refunded my payment, as well as cancelled the transaction.

He's not too happy with Wyndham right now, but at least he has been educated on the ownership at this resort, like I was.  I had previously bid on a "fixed" week 11 at this resort a couple of months back through this Group.  However, during my due diligence I discovered that it was a studio and not a one bedroom as listed.  They cancelled the transaction immediately when I notified them.  So, I've dodged two recent bullets.

I recommend TUG at least once or twice a month to others.  I tell them that even though I've been a timeshare owner for almost 30 years, I glean valuable information from the site all the time and visit at least once a day.

Go TUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Egret1986

*Ron, was this Hawaii resort with the weeks 17 and 19 a Wyndham resort?*



ronparise said:


> This place is not unique when it comes to floating weeks. Im buying 2 fixed week at a resort in Hawaii now, where the seller owns weeks 17 and 19. They are specifically deeded as 17 and 19, no mention on the deed or estopple about floating. The way I learned is that it seemed strange that this guy owned 17 and 19. I mean what did he do for the week in between, sleep on the beach??  I learned they float..Some years ago the board changed the rules to make things float.



I've bought and resold over 100 timeshares over the years and have never run into the experience that I just ran into with this Avenue Plaza timeshare.  It's been a very humbling experience.  I got the answers that I was looking for when I did my due diligence.  Unfortunately, they weren't the correct answers and I didn't know enough in order to pursue it further.

I guess I need to step up my due diligence another notch.


----------



## ronparise

Egret1986 said:


> I've bought a few timeshares over the last few years from this Group.  I had signed the docs and paid for the timeshare before Ron posted about the non-use of week 6 for Mardi Gras.
> 
> I started the email dialogue over the weekend regarding the usage and sent several emails back and forth to the escrow agent yesterday, who had sent me the document from Wyndham.
> 
> After Ron was kind enough to call Reservations and confirm what he already knew about this ownership and posted it here on TUG, I emailed John that I had talked to Wyndham on the encouragement of a fellow TUG member and Avenue Plaza owner, and it was confirmed that the ownership was a float week.  John immediately refunded my payment, as well as cancelled the transaction.
> 
> He's not too happy with Wyndham right now, but at least he has been educated on the ownership at this resort, like I was.  I had previously bid on a "fixed" week 11 at this resort a couple of months back through this Group.  However, during my due diligence I discovered that it was a studio and not a one bedroom as listed.  They cancelled the transaction immediately when I notified them.  So, I've dodged two recent bullets.
> 
> I recommend TUG at least once or twice a month to others.  I tell them that even though I've been a timeshare owner for almost 30 years, I glean valuable information from the site all the time and visit at least once a day.
> 
> Go TUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



John should know better, he advertised a week 9  (Mardi Gras) in the TuG classifieds, for a lot more than $19. He knew it was a Mardi Gras Event week and advertised it that way...(Yes I bought it)

The Hawaii Week is a Pahaio resort, now Wyndham...But dont hold Wyndham responsible, they took over this place and Avenue Plaza well after the original developers were dead and the rules in place. By the way, Ive been on the phone and computer for the better part of two days with the resort, Wyndham, the reservations people, salesmen at the property and at the corporate level, as well as with other owners trying to figure this place out;  to decide if it will work for my purposes....  it looks like it will, I pulled the trigger today


----------



## Egret1986

*Perhaps I've just been lucky.  I do my due diligence, but maybe not enough of it.*



ronparise said:


> John should know better, he advertised a week 9  (Mardi Gras) in the TuG classifieds, for a lot more than $19. He knew it was a Mardi Gras Event week and advertised it that way...(Yes I bought it)



Hmmmm, interesting. 



ronparise said:


> The Hawaii Week is a Pahaio resort, now Wyndham...But dont hold Wyndham responsible, they took over this place and Avenue Plaza well after the original developers were dead and the rules in place. By the way, Ive been on the phone and computer for the better part of two days with the resort, Wyndham, the reservations people, salesmen at the property and at the corporate level, as well as with other owners trying to figure this place out;  to decide if it will work for my purposes....  it looks like it will, I pulled the trigger today



Sounds like you did plenty of due diligence on this purchase.  Wow!


----------



## MaryH

DonateForACause or John knows about special events week like Mardi Gras and Jazz Week in NOLA.  

Draw your own conclusion from that.


----------



## Egret1986

*John played if off like Wyndham had pulled a fast one on him*



ronparise said:


> John should know better, he advertised a week 9  (Mardi Gras) in the TuG classifieds, for a lot more than $19. He knew it was a Mardi Gras Event week and advertised it that way...(Yes I bought it)





MaryH said:


> DonateForACause or John knows about special events week like Mardi Gras and Jazz Week in NOLA.
> 
> Draw your own conclusion from that.



It's good to know for future reference; however, it's sad to know that he was willing to let me think that I was actually going to be using the week 6 and would be buying airfares for that week.  There was an email sent to him right after winning the auction about making the reservation in my name because I needed to buy my tickets.  He sent an email to his escrow agent to send me the document from Wyndham stating the timeshare was a fixed week.  I copied him on all the emails between the escrow agent and myself questioning what I had been told by an Avenue Plaza owner and TUG member.

Conclusion drawn.


----------



## pianodinosaur

We love NOLA and it is in driving distance.   However, we usually only stay for 3-4 days so we do not use a TS. Our favorite place to stay is at The Roosevelt.  FIL loves Lake Charles and we are usually able to drive back and forth for a day.


----------



## ronparise

pianodinosaur said:


> We love NOLA and it is in driving distance.   However, we usually only stay for 3-4 days so we do not use a TS. Our favorite place to stay is at The Roosevelt.  FIL loves Lake Charles and we are usually able to drive back and forth for a day.



Wyndhams La Belle Maison is points based and 3 or 4 night reservations can be done here. Avenue Plaza is a "shared resort" 

Worldmark has rooms here that you can reserve a night at a time if you want, Wyndhams points work here for 3 and 4 night stays, but the bulk of the ownerships were sold as floating weeks. These weeks can be split into a 3 and a 4 night stay

So timeshares would work for your needs.


----------



## chapjim

ronparise said:


> Wyndhams La Belle Maison is points based and 3 or 4 night reservations can be done here. Avenue Plaza is a "shared resort"
> 
> Worldmark has rooms here that you can reserve a night at a time if you want, Wyndhams points work here for 3 and 4 night stays, but the bulk of the ownerships were sold as floating weeks. These weeks can be split into a 3 and a 4 night stay
> 
> So timeshares would work for your needs.



Might add that either check-in or check-out must be on a Friday.  I'm not sure but that may be relaxed a bit close to check-in.


----------



## ronparise

chapjim said:


> Might add that either check-in or check-out must be on a Friday.  I'm not sure but that may be relaxed a bit close to check-in.



Jim

Thats true for your Wyndham points, but Worldmark allows any day check in and my floating weeks can be split and check in can be any day


----------

